# Kbox battery meter



## Va-poor (18/6/15)

I put a fully charged battery into the kbox and it displays the battery as depleted by two "lights."

I'm not overly worried about it displaying incorrectly but it seems to cut out quite quickly. If I then put the same battery in a mech with the same tank it seems fine.

Does anyone have any insights? 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHITELABEL (18/6/15)

How old is the battery? Have you got a different battery to test with?


----------



## Va-poor (18/6/15)

The battery is about a year old. I tried with another that was a little younger but it was about the same.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (18/6/15)

check the contacts , there might be a tad bit carbon on the contacts , either clean with spirits or a piece of emory paper ..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Va-poor (18/6/15)

Thanks Rowan. I will give it a go.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (18/6/15)

Va-poor said:


> I put a fully charged battery into the kbox and it displays the battery as depleted by two "lights."
> 
> I'm not overly worried about it displaying incorrectly but it seems to cut out quite quickly. If I then put the same battery in a mech with the same tank it seems fine.
> 
> ...


My kbox usually reads the charged battery as 1 light depleted, I will try Rowan's suggestion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

